# How does a mature guy meet a mature lady without using a dating agency ?



## povidiu (Apr 14, 2010)

I think there should be a connection between them. If you're the matured guy, how about asking yourself? Where do you enjoy most of your time? If you like spending time in a coffee shop, I guess you should go there and find your matured lady. Can you please give me more ideas?


----------



## teacup (Apr 18, 2010)

You can meet a mature lady anywhere. You just have to look!!!
For instance when you go food shopping, strike up a conversation with someone. Try and see what happens. Most women of all ages will let you know fairly quickly if they are interested. They will return your smiles (make sure you smile) and be happy to talk at length with you. If not you move on and try again. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I know a couple who met at a Convenint store while she was going to buy some chips, it happens. They got married shortly after. 

But you must be a talker, not shy or very "hot" so they come looking for you. Hang out with single men- who are on the prowl. I guess it depends on where they are hanging out if you will find a mature decent woman though. 

Let all of your friends know you are looking, get a book on starting converstations with strangers -if you need to brush up on your communication skills. 

Why against the Dating agencies - Just curious, does it make you feel cheap, did you have a bad experience? I know alot of people are stigmatized on there, but I am sure you can find some good , amidst the bad and the ugly. And a decent match if you hang with it long enough & separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm nearly 50 now, and Dear Hubby and I met when I was younger but still no spring chicken  Here are some things I tried for dating (bearing in mind that I am a Christian person):

1) I did try ExpressoDating which is like interviewing 20 people for 3 minutes. That didn't work for me but was mildly fun. 

2) Coffeeshop

3) Classes/courses/workshops--I took a class on weekend class on astronomy once and ended up meeting a nice fella there. 

4) Singles groups at church (my guess is that most religious affiliations might have a singles' group) 

5) Divorce Recovery Groups

6) Doing things I like--for example, I'm a gamer girl so on the occasion I hung out at the gamer store and did gamer tournament things at the store. 

7) And finally, I met my Dear Hubby on a forum! Yep he was there for about a year and I knew of his existence but never spoke to him. Then one day I did  He was so amazingly brilliant, witty, charming and gentle that ... well let's just say the rest is history and I *STILL* find him brilliant, witty, charming and gentle.


----------

